# Any Soapers?



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I am trying to learn to make goat milk soaps. I would really hate to have to find another forum just to learn about soaps. I would much rather chat with anyone here that does soap! lol
I made my first batch last weekend and I am not so sure about it. I will try another batch this weekend if I get time. Hope it goes better!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm let me think on that. I would have to decide where to put it. 

but it is a good suggestion.

Can anyone think of some other items that I could make on catigory for?

I hate to keep making separate catigories for things if I can make just one.


Keeps the site looking clean and tidy - you know what i mean?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

well this site has a dairy goat section, right? I guess you could post there about anything dairy, or maybe a section for goat products like meat and milk and even hair (like making sweaters...) or anything else made with goat products?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a soaper, but by no means an expert one. I have made about 4 batches and all have turned out wonderfully so far. The most recent batch I made up my own recipe (using a lye calculater), so I'm anxious to see how it turns out. Looks good so far.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you tell when you take it out of the mold if it worked? what is it supposed to look like, or not like?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i like emily's idea. under dairy you could post about milk,soap & cheese & under meat goats do the same & so on


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

So far when I dump mine out of the molds it has been some what firm, but you could still make a dent if you pushed on it with your finger. But it will get harder as it cures. Coloring varies, some of my turned out a creamy white color, and some is tan. What makes you think it didn't turn out? Could you tell me what it looks like?


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it supposed to be slimey? Also, it hardened faster than I was prepared for, hard to get into all the molds. That was just from my intrepretation of trace though. lol. It never got hot when I added the lye to the milk either. ~


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm, thats strange that it didn't get hot, mine usually jumps right up to at least a hundred degrees. What type of lye are you using? Generally mine is kind of smooth, about the texture of thick honey when I pour it into the molds, I've never had a problem with it getting hard too fast.


----------



## Delinda (Oct 6, 2007)

JBlaze if you are adding essential oils or fragrances at trace it will usually make your soap set up much faster. On your lye make sure it is 100% lye, if it is it should get hot very quick. I have never seen 100% lye not get hot fast. Oh yes, it should not be slimy :shock:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since this has turned into a discussion of soap making I will move it to Dairy diaries


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just did another batch of a simple recipe that I have used before. Not real sure where I got it from but here it is.

3 Cups Shortening (Iuse Walmart brand, it is a veggie AND animal fat type)
1 Cup Coconut Oil...Walmart carries this too.
2 Cups Goats Milk
1/2 Cup Lye
1/2 Cup Water

Dissolve Lye in water while fats are melting, cool lye to 85 degrees and add milk SLOWLY...stir well and add 110 degree fat...stir to trace and then pour into molds. If you want to add scented oil then take 2 Teaspoons of melted fat away and add 2 teaspoons of scent at trace...this does set up fairly well quickly....and I've been using this recipe for awhile trying out different scents as well. Also a stick blender works great to blend to trace...just be careful and don't splash as it is toxic and can burn you.

***Remember to cover mold with plastic wrap BEFORE you cover your soap...forgot to do this the first time I made it and boy did I have a heck of a time getting my blanket off the fresh bars!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have made two batches.

First one didn't work out.

Second one appears to have. A friend set me the exact amount of oils, lye ect ect and gave me directions on making it. It sure smells good. Couple more weeks and I'll be able to use it.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Kuiltin'_Kelly showed me how to make soap the first time and it turned out really well. Then I made some oatmeal scrub bars and that turned out well, too. The next three batches that I have made however have turned out really dry and crumbly. We've been trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. While reading through some of the notes I've accumulated over the years I saw that using less lye makes a softer bar while more lye makes it firmer, so I'm going to try cutting back on my lye a little bit and see if that helps.

I use quart-sized half-and-half containers (the waxed cardboard kind) for my molds, then slice the bars when I unmold it. It took me a few times to figure out that if I stapled the top shut like it was when it had cream in it, that the container would stay squared instead of warping and giving me diamond shaped bars!

I'm learning, but I need to figure out how to do a better job cuz I've got people lined up wanting to buy soap from me. This is one way I think those girls just might be able to earn their keep!


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Amy, what did the first batch do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Piccie of soaps from recipe I posted.*

Now it had been a creamy color when I poured it but as the soaponification took place it darkened. This is a peach scented soap.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I made 2 batches today! It went better. I stopped stirring much sooner and poured faster. I can't wait to un-mold them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you...next time you'll know when to pour.
Also...I found a great craft store about 30 miles from me ...maybe theres a chain in other states...it's called Pat Cattans..they have all kinds of soap scents and I can't wait til payday to get some. Molds of all kinds too!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

jBlaze said:


> Amy, what did the first batch do?


We scorched the milk with the lye.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> We scorched the milk with the lye.


Try putting your measured amount of milk in the freezer til its slushy, it will still turn colors but won't scorch.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it wasn't funny for you scorching the milk, but from here there is humor in that, I end up heating mine up to mix with the oils. I was so paranoid of scorching the milk that I put the milk bucket in an ice bath while I added the lye very very slowly. This time I did not do an ice bath, just a warm water bath to absorb any excess heat. It worked pretty darn good too. lye milk got to about 130. Now I just need to figure out how to get them both at a good temp at the same time without re-heating one, usually the lye in a sort od double bucket like you would melt chocolate. hope some of that made sense. lol. hard to type one handed while keeping baby away from the keys holding her in the other. But, that is how I often type at home. :lol: :wink:


----------



## kuiltin_kelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I am NO expert by any means but a few things I have learned in making soap (and I have made LOTS of soap in the past year and a half) 
1) NEver us to much lye, it get dry and brittle and feels rough to the touch 
2) not enough lye will leave the soap kinda filmy and to soft, it will just turn to mush when you use it
3) I use 1/2 lard, 1/2 shotening, seems to make a better pouring consitancy and the bars aren't to hards or too soft
4) DON'T over whip!! If it gets past trace you will have a solid ball of soap that a pain to clean up!
5) Careful with the oils, they make the oils trace 3 times faster, sometimes in lest then a minute.
6) Keep an eye on the temps, to hot or to cold and the soap gets lumpy amd ugly, it still works, it just looks gross.
7) ACCURACY!! To much or to little can ruin a batch of soap. once you find the perfect measuring tools and get the soap you like KEEP THOSE TOOLS ONLY FOR SOAP MAKING!!! Not all cups, 1/4 c, 1/2c. measure the same!! I found that out the hard way!!

Hope that helps everybody. Don't be discouraged if you have a few failed batches, it happens, just keep trying you wil get the hang of it. Just a side not, I made 8 batches last weekend and sold a ton already from what I made earlier. Its a fun thing to do and its a tidy little nest egg if you sell it.


----------



## littledipperfarms (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree. When I first started making, it was a nightmare. Too much lye and the soap would harden before I could mix the oils, not enough, it was yucky. I cant tell you how many batches I had to throw out. My biggest complaint was the recipies you get dont usually tell you exactly how much it makes or the molds (big molds) dont always tell you how much they hold so theres a lot of guessing in the beginning. We've come a long way! Im running low on milk since no one will be kidding till Feb and March again but I have some holiday scents ( 4oz bars) if anyone is interested! Theres a bunch of info about our soap on our website (http://www.littledipperfarms.com). THANKS!
Sierra


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I laughed when I saw this title then I started after what I realized what is was for. I though it was for people how watched Soap Opra's on TV. Not making soap.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL too funny, soap operas would never have crossed my mind. sorry. =)

And I still have only made soap twice, three batches total. It is hard to commit to a few uninterrupted hours with small needy children. Of course I do enjoy those needy little buggers plenty. mmmm.


----------



## Patty13637 (Nov 22, 2007)

Always put your recipe thru a lye caculator . Something as simple as changing from crisco to lard can change the lye amount . here is a link to a caculator

http://www.thesage.com/

Stop wasting money buying scents local . Look online

http://www.candlescience.com

has some really nice ones that are skin safe . They run 99 cents an ounce. The often run sales . I usually use 1 ounce per pound of oils.

Patty


----------

